# Old shells



## Mac (Jul 26, 2006)

We are cleaning out some old family boxes and found some shotgun shells and 30.06 shells. They are at least 25 years old. I want to dispose of them. I don't want to throw them in the trash. What should I do? Thanks.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

some old shells and their boxes are worth money. do you have the boxes and in good condition? the paper shells are valuable.


----------



## Mac (Jul 26, 2006)

Shells are in a cigar box. All 16 gauge. Plastic shells - Remington and Express. Paper shells - Western Super X and a couple paper I can't read the brand.


----------



## Mac (Jul 26, 2006)

Just found a box of 5 Federal plastic rifled slugs.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

give yor local fire dept. a call and see if they will take them.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Um...Shoot them???

Sorry, I can't help myself sometimes...


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The plastic and paper ones, I would just cut the hull and empty the contents. Take the rifle shells to a local gunsmith. They may have a bullet puller.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Can't you just soak them in water and throw them away?


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

soak em in water for a couple of days then throw em away.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

i 2nd the SHOOT THEM!!!!!!!!!!!! 
mrtwister_jbo


----------



## Mac (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I am not a gun person so me shooting them is not an option. I have contacted a local firing range (didn't even know there was such a place) and they will take them for target practice.


----------

